# (nachwuchs) Designer gesucht / Spieleprojekt - kein Stellenangebot



## skee (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin in den letzten Wochen etwas in das Thema Spieleentwicklung engestiegen, da es mich sehr interessiert. 
Bis jetzt bin ich aber über kleinere Flashgames, Browsergames und verschieden Spiele-SDKs nicht hinausgekommen.
Ein Hauptgrund dafür ist, dass ich ziemliche Probleme habe, meine Ideen grafisch umzusetzen und darunter leidet mit der Zeit auch die Motivation.

Jetzt suche ich auf diesem Weg einen Menschen, der ein gewisses Talent für die Erstellung von Grafiken besitzt und auch Lust/Zeit hat, an solchen Projekten mitzumachen.
Ich suche jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, einen perfekten Designer, sondern einfach jemanden, der zumindest nicht so unbegabt ist wie ich.

Das Ganze soll zwar eher als Spielwiese dienen, um Kenntnisse im Programmieren/Designen zu verbessern, aber trotzdem habe ich schon den Anspruch, einmal gestartete Projekte, vernünftig und im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten fertigzustellen.

Aktuell würde ich die Technologien Photoshop,3DSMax und Flash bevorzugen um etwas auf die Beine zu stellen, bin aber für alle Vorschläge offen.

Skee


----------

